# I need some help with Daisy..



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

So for anyone who is reading this, i have been holding a feral for two weeks. To sum it up, she's semi-feral in my book.. Well i was going to have someone come by tomorrow and evaluate her, since tomorrow is technically her release day...
Well i talked to the woman the other day and from what i told her she said it seems she was either a stray who turned ( i guess you would say) to feral instincts/ behavior.. 
She told me to basically go for it and open the cage and see how she does. I told her if she was able to be tamed i am going to keep her..

So this is what happened/ is happening...
I opened her cage up last night... i thought i did pretty good covering holes and hiding spots... She is also in my bedroom, since i don't have a spare room, since i am in an apartment. Well anyway, When me and my boyfriend got in bed she started to stroll out... 
I put her litter box outside the cage because she was already having a tough time using it in the cage since it was cramped..

She walked out (low) used the box, and started looking around the room... i tried not to watch, so i didn't scare her back in...
Well we both fell asleep for a few minutes.. When we woke up she was sitting under the computer desk on the other side of the room! I was pretty excited, because she was out and in perfect view..
When we got up this morning, she was still there..
During the course of the day, while i was at work, she managed her way to under the bed! :? Not to good. 
She was now hiding...
Well, i moved her litter box over by the side, because i was afraid since it wasn't in her view anymore, she would pee under the bed!! I sat as still as i could for a while on the bed, and she came out, used it, ate her food, and went back under the bed. During this time, i said a few words to her, to reassure her i was going to do anything, and she just looked at me and continued eating. 
Also, she usually cries every night, but not last night, probably because she was out!!!

Do i give her more time adjusting, or does she belong outside? And do i wait on introducing the cats to her fully? I don't know.. She saw two of my cats already, and didnt seem to care... she just starred at them!!!
I know too much too soon is bad. I am just unsure about what to do?

Now i just went in to peek on her and she is stretched out all funny sleeping under the bed!!! lol!!


Thanks!! 
Melissa!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Give her time.  Do you know around how old she is? When I first brought in my 2 feral kitties one hid under the chair for a couple weeks but would come out to play with the other kittens when everyone was quiet and sitting down. The other feral Raven took alot longer to get used to me and she would hide most of the day. What I did was sit on the floor by them but giving them a little space, and would just sit there really still and talk to them in a very calm voice for around an 15 minutes to an hour. Goodies is a great way to get them interested in coming to you and toys too ( like a lonnnng string with beads or feathers on it so they can play with it without coming too close to the scarey person :wink: move the toy really slow so it doesn't scare her though). Put a treat far away from you, one in the middle, and one a little bit closer to you. Try not to move your hands or feet too much or she will probably run back to her hiding spot lol. It takes alot of time and patience but it is worth it in the end.  Keep her litter box in the same spot so she doesn't get confused. She will use it when she has to.


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Anyone!!!??!! She's throwing up..... Am I torturing this cat now? Do i let her back out or what?? I am nervous!!

HELP!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Don't panic! Could she have eaten anything that may have made her sick?

What are you currently feeding her?

How often/much has she been sick?


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Maybe she isn't used to eating so often? I don't no.. 
She is eating fancy feast which is what i have been feeding her since shes been outside.. Maybe she ate too fast?

I am wondering though if i am stressing her out, since she doesn't no indoors and people. I don't want to put her back outside, but i dont no if thats the best thing to do for her.. 
She hasnt come out from under the bed except when no one is in the room or we are sleeping..?
Its only been since thursday since she has been out of her cage too, but i dont no! <- i keep saying that, lol!!

Thanks! 
Melissa


----------



## mjablonska (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Iam reading Your struggle with Daisy and I am so inpressed by you.....You are doing a graet thing.......
too bad You have already 3 guys otherwise within time she could be tamed..introducing her to those guys is gonna be tricky...unless your mother would take her soon...You know about introducing cats to each other ...every day few minutes and thats it....there are some advices about it but it can be a litlle difficult ...I have read that if You can not tame cat within 6 months that's it then so You have 6 months to go..... I am taming now 1 feral big kitten around 10 months and 3 kittens, 8months old I 've rescued they got very good.......I am glad....Good luck....and don't worry too much You guys are worrying here too much I bet Daisy is a strong cat ....


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

I am actually doing well with Daisy now.  She has come out of "hiding" ( aka my bedroom!! )

She hangs out in the same room with my cats no problem. One in particular she seems to dislike. He is a pain in the butt as it is, so its understandable. And a little hissing with my female, which i sorta understandable since females are hard to introduce anyway. On a positive she is absolutely in love with my oldest cat Jack!! <- It's soo darn sweet watching her rub herself all over him and Purr!!!!  

She's a charmer too!! She was terrified of toys for a while and then one day she just gave in and went crazy! She is more playful than my other three!! 
It has taken alot of time though.. maybe not in months really, but i really put (and still do ) my heart into this cat. I know that i haven't followed the exact rules of "how to tame a feral" but i think i have really made her comfortable. She has her moments when she wants to swipe me, but she's finally not using claws for that!!  I think i got lucky, she is a very sweet cat and very content , even being a feral.

Thank you for your kind words! And best of luck to you with your 4!!


----------



## Liz Wilson (Feb 2, 2006)

As the proud Mum of 20 ferals, 16 domestics and a rescue Ragdoll can honestly say there is no right way to "tame" a feral ours range from Holly whi is 18 months old approx trapped before christmas and dumped and our vets who phoned us and home she came for christmas - she is living under the chair in the cat room or hiding in the corner shelf still growls and lunges but we ae used to that !

We have 12 indoor only ferals as they have special needs and have never conquered their fear of any humans except hubby and I despite trying all the skills we have they love the other cats, the 2 dogs and tolerate us but as we are the treat givers they soon learn.

Just enjoy Daisy and she will fit in afterall what is time compared to the first real love from a forner feral fur kid.


----------



## mjablonska (Feb 2, 2006)

wow...that sounds so great ....that is a relief that she is getting along with everybody...it is always a guess what is gonna happen.....seems like everything is going quite well....I on other hand have aproblem with my fourth cat......after rescuing those 3 kittens (strays) ...which got tamed fast and they are ok.....
I've noticed 1 more constantly digging in that dumpster near by my workplace..
...not a great place to hang out for young cat...so after few weeks seing that cat lik e that I was living that job so I decided to rescue her ....everything went good I brought her to my nice basement where 3 other guys a re hanging out...it is not really a basement i t is nice 2 big rooms apartment with small windows it is on ground level and i am there all the time there is my computer and my stuff...in a future I am gonna figure out what to do if let them out or build something but theyre not spayed yet they going soon dough....so this fourth cat is a litlle bigger maybe she is about 10 months or something and she is..... 1 walking fear......
so after almost 6 weeks here she gets out of her whole in the wall just to hide if I am coming.. I have tried delicious food everything ......and the worst is he cries in the night making my good kitties upset........so sometimes I am wondering if I should not just open the window and let her go...but what if it is a female and it is gonna have milions of kittens on my very own backyard...in any case having her or him spayed I could stop a lot of kittens from this guy to be born..
.maybe so......what shall I do...????Hold on???
I guess and wait.... :roll:


----------

